# Bradley vs Masterbuilt Electric Smoker



## wolfgang510

Anyone have experience using these smokers? The Bradley is $100 more and uses the pre-made briquets that you have to buy. The briquets sound like a good idea but they are expensive themselves and throwing in some chips sounds easier.


----------



## BarryPatch

I have 2 masterbuilts and they work fine. they do have a bit of a hot spot in the right rear due to the vent placement. The Bradley supposedly does lower temps necessary for cold smoking but I couldn't stomach smoking with preformed brickettes. There is plenty of cherry, hickory and apple in my woods.


----------



## Frantz

wolfgang510 said:


> Anyone have experience using these smokers? The Bradley is $100 more and uses the pre-made briquets that you have to buy. The briquets sound like a good idea but they are expensive themselves and throwing in some chips sounds easier.


I looked at this very same scenerio a number of year back and I finally went with the Masterbuilt. The Bradley was darn nice, but I can find wood on the side of the road for free, those discs are only available at a few places and they cost money, one less thing to worry about. plus if the feeder jams, one less problem. Wood discs get wet, one less worry.


----------



## bluegillman

I have or had two masterbuilts. I traded one off to get the other one repaired. Both went out at the same time. Problem with the control that goes to the heating element. I had the tech fix one in trade for the other one. They seem to do a good job if they work. Door hinges are very weak and they have deteriated on both of mine. I have done a lot of researh on line and many others have had the same problems. Unless it has happened recently parts are not available in the U.S. , so how would you fix it? I would not buy another one unless they were redesigned. Made in China I think. Others may like them, but if you spend time on the researh you can see I am not alone. I know nothing about the Bradley, but I don't think you could do worse. The disc is an issue. Masterbuilts are easy to load. I would check on some other brands. Ron


----------



## deer69

check out smokintex smokers model 1100 smoker!!!


----------



## Riva

If you que quite often, I would probably not purchase the Bradley, due to the costs of the fuel. However; if you que, say, one or twice a month, then the Bradley is a quality unity, much better than the Masterbuilt, IMHO.

Here's another brand to consider. These do not use fuel. Great quality. A bit pricier. http://www.cookshack.com/residential-barbecue-smokers


----------

